# Chaetopelma gracile



## Vys (Oct 25, 2002)

Anyone ever had one of these ? They look so pretty judging from the photos I've seen..and it's from Europe !


----------



## Wade (Oct 25, 2002)

What part of Europe? I've heard that there are T's in southern Spain, but I've not heard much about them.

Wade


----------



## ArachnoJoost (Oct 25, 2002)

From what I've found it's from the mediterranean area, egypt and cyprus (google search)
Beautiful indeed! Now I don't feel so bad about being from Europe...
greetz,
Joost


----------



## Vys (Oct 25, 2002)

Hehe yeah.. 

Rick West has a quite beautiful picture of it at birdspiders.com, and there's a caresheet for it at hem.spray.se/minax


----------



## Vys (Oct 26, 2002)

I take it these pretty things aren't on the yankee market?


----------



## King_Looey (Oct 26, 2002)

Europe is a big place, can you be more specific?


----------



## Vys (Oct 26, 2002)

Egypt Cyprus Turkey, it's in the thread


----------



## chaset (Oct 26, 2002)

*My Fav from Europe*

I like Macrothele calpeiana from Spain, Its just an all round cool and nasty looking spider, to bad its the only spider in Europe  protected under the Bern Treaty where export is not allowed


----------



## RegalReptiles (Oct 26, 2002)

*We have em*

Hi There,

We brought in a small shipment of 36 of these guys from Europe a couple of weeks ago, yesterday I recieved a new species of adult Chaetopelma in from S.E. Turkey.  The Chaetopelma gracilis (gracile) is a really nice species.

Unfortnatly we are a wholesale only company and will not sell to retail clientel but we supply over a 250 vendors around the country with their spiders.  

A big internet dealer you might want to try that I know I sold some to is Art Cerda from Midwest Exotic Pets.

His contact info is:

Midwest Exotic Pets
Art Cerda
312/951 6253
Artcerda@cs.com

If you are looking for a good spider vendor in your area, drop me an e-mail at Pat@regalreptiles.com , with your location, and I will get back to you with the dealer we supply closest to you.

Thank-You,

Regal Reptiles
Patrick Kane / Invertebrate Department
Ph: 401 277 9000 Fax: 401 351 0235
www.RegalReptiles.com / Pat@RegalReptiles.com
"Americas #1 Source for Invertebrates!"


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Oct 26, 2002)

*hi*

that is a cool spider!!


----------



## Alonso99 (Oct 26, 2002)

*cool*

nice color on that T


----------



## Exodus (Oct 26, 2002)

I dont like colorful T's too much.But that ones  a good honest T.


----------



## agent lead (Apr 12, 2009)

i hate to bring up such an old thread but i figured it was better then making an identical new one

does anyone have any of these?  ive never heard of this species and they look interesting

from isreal as per this post on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/divinorum_/60599885/


----------



## T-Harry (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a female C. gracile that I raised from a sling.
It's indeed a great looking T but the downside is that you don't have many chances to see it. Most times she's inside her hide, even during night. Only when she hunts you might get a glimpse of her.


----------



## Sathane (Apr 12, 2009)

I have 3 C. Gracile slings.  Very cool T from Israel.


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 12, 2009)

Just and FYI, _Chaetopelma gracile_ was synonymized with _Chaetopelma olivaceum_ last year.  

Here's a _C. olivaceum_ I have from Egypt.







Eric


----------



## agent lead (Apr 12, 2009)

anyone wanna sell me a sling?


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 12, 2009)

agent lead said:


> anyone wanna sell me a sling?


I'd wait and see if Bob's eggsac is good, CLICK HERE.

Eric


----------



## stefanis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Is this a specimen of Chaetopelma gracile?*

One morning during a holiday in Cyprus 2003 we discovered this spider in our hotelroom. I am a novis of spiders but a friend of mine told me that it probably was a specimen of Tarantula. After visiting this forum and this thread I found out that there are two types of Tarantulas in Cyprus - Chaetopelma karlamani and Chaetopelma gracile. Is this spider we spent the night with a specimen of Chaetopelma gracile?


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 5, 2009)

Yup thats a C. olivaceum(gracile) i currently have 1 mm 1 female (should be mature but wont mate:/) and one unsexed but i got a feeling its male.
I find them preety active during night but if u so much as lift the lid of the tank they'll b gone in a split second. Havent seen a single threat posture from the 3 i have but i have seen it before in other speciment i have come across in the wild and i cant tell you its scary
 As far as their venom goes, i only know 1 person who got bit and he spent 8 days in the hospital, dont know if it was allergic reaction or anything like that.


----------



## stefanis (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank You Vidaro for Your reply concerning the Chaetopelma olivaceum (gracile) we detected in our hotelroom in Cyprus. This was the last day of a fortnight stay in the same hotel in 2003. Maybe the Tarantula was there all the time without our awareness of it. It scares me a bit when You tell that one person who got biten had to be hospitalized for 8 days. Is it´s behaviour aggressive for humans in any way and how dangerous is their poison if You get biten? Is it maybe even lifethreatening/mortal? I can tell You that if this is so it will not hinder us to return to Cyprus which is a wonderful island I´ve visited several times since 1982. The picture of this Tarantula is a frozened image of a short videoclip I recorded, please visit   http://www.flixya.com/video/2043113/Tarantula
for viewing it.


----------



## fatich (Jun 10, 2009)

here is some photos of gracile from turkey
4th picture is its habitat


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 19, 2009)

cool pics fatich. I dont think thats a C. olivaeum but its deffinetly a Chaetopelma sp. I read somewhere tha C. karlamani might exist in Turkey aswell.
@ Stefanis : Svensk?
Getting bitten by anything with venom could be dangerous.I recently found out that ppl here confuse C.olivaceum with black widow's for some reason, and besides that the dmg done by the bite imho depends entirely on the person resistans to such attacks, pain tolerance and also on how much he knows about these, meaning if an arachnophobe is bitten he can fall in a coma just coz of his fear for them ( a Doctor actually told me about the coma thing) In general no healthy adults have been reported to die by tarantulla bites, unlike spider bites.


----------

